# un nuovo uomo



## Old SarahM. (24 Ottobre 2007)

Una mia amica, separata da tre anni e con una figlia di 10 anni, si è messa in casa il suo nuovo uomo, conosciuto 5 mesi fa .. A me sembra un autentico colpo di testa, un errore che pagherà caro quando la figlia crescerà. Gliel'ho detto, e la sua reazione non è stata carina nei miei confronti. Cosa ne pensate? Sono bacchettona io? ... Sono confusa ...


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> Una mia amica, separata da tre anni e con una figlia di 10 anni, si è messa in casa il suo nuovo uomo, conosciuto 5 mesi fa .. A me sembra un autentico colpo di testa, un errore che pagherà caro quando la figlia crescerà. Gliel'ho detto, e la sua reazione non è stata carina nei miei confronti. Cosa ne pensate? Sono bacchettona io? ... Sono confusa ...


Lo conosci bene?

Cos'ha che non ti convince?


----------



## Old SarahM. (24 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lo conosci bene?
> 
> Cos'ha che non ti convince?


non lo conosco bene, è una persona rispettabilissima dal punto di vosta 'sociale' (lavoro prestigioso) ... non è lui in quanto tale che non mi quadra ...
ciò che non mi convince è che dopo soli *cinque mesi* si trovi a convivere con la mia amica e la figlioletta ... non avrebbero dovuto aspettare? se la storia va male, tra un anno altro uomo e ricomincia la giostra? e la bimba?


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> non lo conosco bene, è una persona rispettabilissima dal punto di vosta 'sociale' (lavoro prestigioso) ...
> ciò che non mi convince è che dopo soli *cinque mesi* si trovi a convivere con la mia amica e la figlioletta ... non avrebbero dovuto aspettare? se la storia va male, tra un anno altro uomo e ricomincia la giostra? e la bimba?


Si 5mesi sono pochi per convivere con un uomo, e per la bimba non e' certo un bel quadro/esempio da contemplare.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Ottobre 2007)

Per me 5 mesi son pochi... anche perche' la figlia e' pre-adolescente.. eta' diffiicile sotto ogni punto di vista... e in genere si capisce aglio per cipolla...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> Una mia amica, separata da tre anni e con una figlia di 10 anni, si è messa in casa il suo nuovo uomo, conosciuto 5 mesi fa .. A me sembra un autentico colpo di testa, un errore che pagherà caro quando la figlia crescerà. Gliel'ho detto, e la sua reazione non è stata carina nei miei confronti. Cosa ne pensate? Sono bacchettona io? ... Sono confusa ...


 
Dopo una separazione, dopo averlo conosciuto per soli 5 mesi , lo* impone *alla bimba?


Condivido la tua perplessità Sara.

ma perchè si è incazzata con te?


----------



## Old SarahM. (24 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per me 5 mesi son pochi... anche perche' la figlia e' pre-adolescente.. *eta' diffiicile sotto ogni punto di vista*... e in genere si capisce aglio per cipolla...


è questo il punto


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2007)

*?!*

Certe donne c'hanno la data di scadenza attaccata alla targhetta delle mutande ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















povero mondo, e, poveri figli/e


----------



## Old SarahM. (24 Ottobre 2007)

quote=Miciolidia;118173]Dopo una separazione, dopo averlo conosciuto per soli 5 mesi , lo* impone *alla bimba?

[/quote]

esattamente .. non è pazzesco?



Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma perchè si è incazzata con te?


no non si è proprio arrabbiata ... mi ha detto di farmi i fatti miei, ma io voglio un gran bene a lei e alla bimba ... non potevo e non volevo farmeli, i fatti miei ...


----------



## Verena67 (24 Ottobre 2007)

Concordo, Sarah, inopportuno sotto ogni punto di vista. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quanto alla sua reazione nei tuoi confronti, la vera amica accetta anche la critica costruttiva. Senno' vuole solo uno specchio come Narciso, non una persona pensante con cui interagire!

Bacio!


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Ottobre 2007)

Ha reagito così perchè sa di non aver grandi argomenti per giustificare il suo sbaglio (anche se dovesse andar bene con lui, non so quanto la figlia digerirà il tutto).

Meglio sarebe stato se la figlia fosse stata più piccola...


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Ottobre 2007)

Sono d'accordo anch'io su quanto detto fin qui, i bambini vanno protetti dei genitori simili, loro non hanno colpe, ma sono quelli che pagano il prezzo più alto sempre.

Sarah M hai fatto bene anche se il tuo intervento non ha sortito nulla


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (25 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> Una mia amica, separata da tre anni e con una figlia di 10 anni, si è messa in casa il suo nuovo uomo, conosciuto 5 mesi fa .. A me sembra un autentico colpo di testa, un errore che pagherà caro quando la figlia crescerà. Gliel'ho detto, e la sua reazione non è stata carina nei miei confronti. Cosa ne pensate? Sono bacchettona io? ... Sono confusa ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old SarahM. (25 Ottobre 2007)

è più serena? sembra più serena, ma non credo lo sia ... sta tagliando i ponti con amici e parentado tutto (anche sorelle, fratelli, genitori)... persone con le quali era in simbiosi, da cui dipendeva affettvamente (in questo era esagerata prima) ...


----------



## Old SarahM. (25 Ottobre 2007)

*fedi, lanci e colleghi*

e cosa pensare di un uomo che si infila in una casa con bambina dopo 5 mesi? ci tengo molto a confrontrami con i maschietti del forum su questo, perchè se è il caso voglio anche mettermi in discussione su come la penso. è molto importante per me.


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> quote=Miciolidia;118173]Dopo una separazione, dopo averlo conosciuto per soli 5 mesi , lo* impone *alla bimba?


esattamente .. non è pazzesco?



no non si è proprio arrabbiata ... mi ha detto di farmi i fatti miei, ma io voglio un gran bene a lei e alla bimba ... non potevo e non volevo farmeli, i fatti miei ...[/quote]


Comprendo bene Sarah..probabilmente hai toccato corde che le procurano disagio....

è la sua vita, non ci puoi fare nulla, la tua volontà contro la sua.

Vedrai che se ne pentirà.


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> e cosa pensare di un uomo che si infila in una casa con bambina dopo 5 mesi? ci tengo molto a confrontrami con i maschietti del forum su questo, perchè se è il caso voglio anche mettermi in discussione su come la penso. è molto importante per me.


Vorrei capire meglio cosa intendi per"infilarsi in casa".

Trasferito armi e bagagli o si ferma qualche volta a dormire da lei?


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> e cosa pensare di un uomo che si infila in una casa con bambina dopo 5 mesi? ci tengo molto a confrontrami con i maschietti del forum su questo, perchè se è il caso voglio anche mettermi in discussione su come la penso. è molto importante per me.


 
Io ho il mio caso ben preciso, anche se non sono io che mi sono infilato in casa. Personalmente posso dirti che l'incoscienza dell'amore (se vero) ti può non far vedere quel problema, ma nonostante la mia giovane età (avevo 21 anni), e il fatto che inizialmente il trasferimento dovesse essere temporaneo, quando mia moglie venne a vivere da me con sua figlia, io ero molto imbarazzato anche se ci conoscevamo da tempo e con quella bambina avessi giocato molte volte, facendole anche dei regali.

Con lei ho mantenuto un rapporto di amicizia, fino a quando fu proprio lei ad adottarmi come padre. Lei aveva 7 anni, quasi 8.

Entrare in una casa dove esiste un nucleo famigliare come quello da te descritto lo vedo di cattivo gusto, egoistico, opportunistico e di una insensibilità totale, ma sappiamo che gli uomini non eccellono per queste qualità.

Credo che uno debba avvicinarsi poco alla volta, con un processo che potrebbe anche durare anni..........


----------



## Old GattaConGliStivali (25 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Io ho il mio caso ben preciso, anche se non sono io che mi sono infilato in casa. Personalmente posso dirti che l'incoscienza dell'amore (se vero) ti può non far vedere quel problema, ma nonostante la mia giovane età (avevo 21 anni), e il fatto che inizialmente il trasferimento dovesse essere temporaneo, quando mia moglie venne a vivere da me con sua figlia, io ero molto imbarazzato anche se ci conoscevamo da tempo e con quella bambina avessi giocato molte volte, facendole anche dei regali.
> 
> Con lei ho mantenuto un rapporto di amicizia, fino a quando fu proprio lei ad adottarmi come padre. Lei aveva 7 anni, quasi 8.
> 
> ...


non ho esperienze in merito ma ritengo, come dice lancilotto, che non ci sia nulla di assolutamente giusto o sbagliato nel fare certi tipi di scelte, dipende dal modo in cui si affrontano, sicuramente ci vuole tempo, sensibilità e intelligenza per coltivare un rapporto con un bambino.
Ma la tua amica e il suo compagno hanno affrontato, che tu sappia, il problema di una convivenza anche con la figlia di lei? per come la racconti tu lui sembra una persona che sta solamente cercando un posto dove vivere......


----------



## Verena67 (25 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> è più serena? sembra più serena, ma non credo lo sia ... sta tagliando i ponti con amici e parentado tutto (anche sorelle, fratelli, genitori)... persone con le quali era in simbiosi, da cui dipendeva affettvamente (*in questo era esagerata prima)* ...


direi non è un caso: aveva modalità distorte prima di attaccamento (al parentado), distorte ora (a lui), una persona matura deve anche sapersi "autosostenersi"; specie per poter sostenere un figlio...

Bacio!


----------



## MK (25 Ottobre 2007)

Sarah il padre della bambina è informato? Cosa ne pensa? Cinque mesi sono pochi davvero. Qual è il vero motivo del vivere insieme? A meno che l'infilarsi in casa non significhi dormire da lei qualche volta...


----------



## Iris (25 Ottobre 2007)

Mi è difficile dare dei giudizi. perchè anche io ho un nuovo compagno, dopo pochi mesi dalla separazione legale. E i miei bambini lo conoscono e lo frequentano. E gli sono affezionati.
Non conviviamo però, e non ci scambiamo effusioni davanti a loro.
Tutto sta a come la tua amica presenta il compagno alla bimba. Non come un sostituto del padre...
Comunque è separata da ben 3 anni...l'importante è che la bambina abbia i suoi spazi, e che lui sia molto molto discreto e rispettoso.
Poi sai...il tempo potrebbe non significare niente...
I figli dei separati hanno già capito che nulla nella vita è definitivo, e che per fortuna, anche ciò che non è definitivo può avere un enorme valore...

Ci sono pochi elementi per valutare, in un senso e nell'altro...


----------



## Iris (25 Ottobre 2007)

aggiungo, per esperienza, che i figli in genere non accettano il nuovo compagno se sanno che questo è la causa della separazione dei loro genitori....ma se non ci sono di queste commistioni in genere non hanno problemi.


----------



## Old SarahM. (25 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vorrei capire meglio cosa intendi per"infilarsi in casa".
> 
> Trasferito armi e bagagli o si ferma qualche volta a dormire da lei?


Trasferito armi e bagagli ...ha lasciato l'appartamento dove viveva in fitto


----------



## Old SarahM. (25 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> direi non è un caso: aveva modalità distorte prima di attaccamento (al parentado), distorte ora (a lui), una persona matura deve anche sapersi "autosostenersi"; specie per poter sostenere un figlio...
> 
> Bacio!


ecco ... è quello che penso, è una donna molto dipendente


----------



## Old SarahM. (25 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sarah il padre della bambina è informato? Cosa ne pensa? Cinque mesi sono pochi davvero. Qual è il vero motivo del vivere insieme? A meno che l'infilarsi in casa non significhi dormire da lei qualche volta...


beh sai ... anche il padre si sta facendo i fatti suoi in questo periodo, quindi ...

qual è il vero motivo del vivere insieme? boh boh e poi boh ... se non un'enorme solitudine di lei


----------



## Old SarahM. (25 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi è difficile dare dei giudizi. perchè anche io ho un nuovo compagno, dopo pochi mesi dalla separazione legale. E i miei bambini lo conoscono e lo frequentano. E gli sono affezionati.
> Non conviviamo però, e non ci scambiamo effusioni davanti a loro.
> Tutto sta a come la tua amica presenta il compagno alla bimba. Non come un sostituto del padre...
> Comunque è separata da ben 3 anni...l'importante è che la bambina abbia i suoi spazi, e che lui sia molto molto discreto e rispettoso.
> ...


carissima iris, figurati se io giudico il fatto di avere un nuovo compagno ... anzi lo auguro a tutti i separati ... ci mancherebbe ...
ciò che contesto è che si sono "conosciuti, innamotrati e sono andati a vivere" insieme in 5 mesi ... per me son troppo pochi per imporre un estraneo in casa alla bambina ... avrebero dovuto fare più gradualmente ...
e considera che da quando si è separata lei ha avuto già 2 'storie importanti', due uomini che ha presentato alla bambina


----------



## Mari' (25 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> Trasferito armi e bagagli ...ha lasciato l'appartamento dove viveva in fitto


AH! Chiamalo fesso ... spero tanto di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Old lancillotto (26 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> carissima iris, figurati se io giudico il fatto di avere un nuovo compagno ... anzi lo auguro a tutti i separati ... ci mancherebbe ...
> ciò che contesto è che si sono "conosciuti, innamotrati e sono andati a vivere" insieme in 5 mesi ... per me son troppo pochi per imporre un estraneo in casa alla bambina ... avrebero dovuto fare più gradualmente ...
> *e considera che da quando si è separata lei ha avuto già 2 'storie importanti', due uomini che ha presentato alla bambina*


A questo punto credo proprio che la tua amica necessiti di un supporto psicologico perchè non ha la capacità di vivere la proprio vita in autonomia, la sua è una patologia ben grave, sua figlia non è una figlia, ma una sorella minore perchè anche lei cerca il conforto di un uomo che "non è il padre", ma probabilmente rappresenta la sicurezza del padre........

Lei non ha tagliato il cordone ombelicale................. purtroppo l'aiuto psicologico può esserci se è lei a chiederlo ed a rendersi conto di averne bisogno


----------



## MK (26 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> beh sai ... anche il padre si sta facendo i fatti suoi in questo periodo, quindi ...


Io cercherei di responsabilizzare il papà della bambina, la figlia è anche sua no? Povera piccola...


----------



## Old SarahM. (26 Ottobre 2007)

povera piccola, già ... la vedo confusa, si è anche allontanata da me ... non sai quanto io e il mio compagno le siamo stativicini durante e dopo la separazione ...


----------



## MK (26 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> povera piccola, già ... la vedo confusa, si è anche allontanata da me ... non sai quanto io e il mio compagno le siamo stativicini durante e dopo la separazione ...


Parli della tua amica o di sua figlia?


----------



## Old SarahM. (26 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Parli della tua amica o di sua figlia?


la bimba


----------



## MK (26 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> la bimba


Infatti, quello che pensavo anch'io ma mi erano venuti dei dubbi. Cercate di starle vicino il più possibile anche adesso, di capire (visto che i genitori eh) se la situazione le potrebbe arrecare disagio... 

ps ma la casa è di proprietà della tua amica? No perché dalla casa in affitto alla casa di propriet, mah... non mi piace... Lui non ha figli? Età?


----------



## Old SarahM. (26 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Infatti, quello che pensavo anch'io ma mi erano venuti dei dubbi. Cercate di starle vicino il più possibile anche adesso, di capire (visto che i genitori eh) se la situazione le potrebbe arrecare disagio...
> 
> ps ma la casa è di proprietà della tua amica? No perché dalla casa in affitto alla casa di propriet, mah... non mi piace... Lui non ha figli? Età?


la casa è di proprietà della mia amica, tra l'altro molto ricca. lui non ha figli, ha 48 anni, lei 36.


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> la casa è di proprietà della mia amica, tra l'altro molto ricca. lui non ha figli, ha 48 anni, lei 36.


 
L'impressione è come si dice dalle mie parti...che lui abbia messo "il porc all'ora"...


----------



## Iris (31 Ottobre 2007)

*Sarah*

Ora il quadro è più completo...
In effetti la tua amica pare essere troppo precipitosa..soprattutto sembra ingenua... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mi dispiace per la bambina....


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> la casa è di proprietà della mia amica, tra l'altro molto ricca. lui non ha figli, ha 48 anni, lei 36.

















sì molto ingenua la tua amica... brutta situazione davvero, cercate di stare vicini soprattutto alla bambina.


----------



## Old chensamurai (31 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> Una mia amica, separata da tre anni e con una figlia di 10 anni, si è messa in casa il suo nuovo uomo, conosciuto 5 mesi fa .. A me sembra un autentico colpo di testa, un errore che pagherà caro quando la figlia crescerà. Gliel'ho detto, e la sua reazione non è stata carina nei miei confronti. Cosa ne pensate? Sono bacchettona io? ... Sono confusa ...


... hi, hi, hi... molto donna, direi... per nulla mamma... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## dererumnatura (31 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Dopo una separazione, dopo averlo conosciuto per soli 5 mesi , lo* impone *alla bimba?
> 
> 
> Condivido la tua perplessità Sara.
> ...




*perchè la verità dà fastidio...*


----------



## Old fun (31 Ottobre 2007)

*situazione*



SarahM. ha detto:


> Una mia amica, separata da tre anni e con una figlia di 10 anni, si è messa in casa il suo nuovo uomo, conosciuto 5 mesi fa .. A me sembra un autentico colpo di testa, un errore che pagherà caro quando la figlia crescerà. Gliel'ho detto, e la sua reazione non è stata carina nei miei confronti. Cosa ne pensate? Sono bacchettona io? ... Sono confusa ...


 
piuttosto delicata, considerando cmq che la tua amica, ha già avuto altre due storie dove ha presentato la figlia, reputo che abbia il terrore di vivere da sola, e/o allo stesso tempo di fare crescere la bambina senza una figura maschile accanto....(se non ho capito male il vero padre non è molto presente)
Il fatto dei 5 mesi, possono essere anche non tantissimi, per esempio se la nuova coppia si conoscesse da anni.........
Mia figlia cmq non aveva accettato la mia nuova "fidanzata" e noi non vivevamo assieme, ma proprio perchè le stava sulle palle (testuali parole).....e li ci fai ben poco; poi è andata come è andata.........
Si vede che ha avuto la vista + lunga della mia.......
Stai vicino alla tua amica, e cerca di capire cosa la spinge a volersi accasare a tutti i costi


----------



## Old SarahM. (31 Ottobre 2007)

fun ha detto:


> piuttosto delicata, considerando cmq che la tua amica, ha già avuto altre due storie dove ha presentato la figlia, reputo che abbia il terrore di vivere da sola, e/o allo stesso tempo di fare crescere la bambina senza una figura maschile accanto....(se non ho capito male il vero padre non è molto presente)
> Il fatto dei 5 mesi, possono essere anche non tantissimi, per esempio se la nuova coppia si conoscesse da anni.........
> Mia figlia cmq non aveva accettato la mia nuova "fidanzata" e noi non vivevamo assieme, ma proprio perchè le stava sulle palle (testuali parole).....e li ci fai ben poco; poi è andata come è andata.........
> Si vede che ha avuto la vista + lunga della mia.......
> Stai vicino alla tua amica, e cerca di capire cosa la spinge a volersi accasare a tutti i costi


non si conoscevano prima! è questo anche che mi preoccupa, nessuno di noi lo conosceva prima!! la bambina è molto compiacente nei confronti della madre, la adora quindi fa di tutto per vederla felice ... è un angelo di bambina


----------



## Old fun (31 Ottobre 2007)

*alla fine*



SarahM. ha detto:


> non si conoscevano prima! è questo anche che mi preoccupa, nessuno di noi lo conosceva prima!! la bambina è molto compiacente nei confronti della madre, la adora quindi fa di tutto per vederla felice ... è un angelo di bambina


 
auguriamoci che sia un bravo uomo, che la coppia possa funzionare e che la bimba non risenta di questa situazione, penso che sia l'unica cosa a cui pensare, oltre a stare vicina a bimba e mamma, anche perchè ormai se danno doveva esserci c'è già stato....


----------



## Old SarahM. (31 Ottobre 2007)

fun ha detto:


> auguriamoci che sia un bravo uomo, che la coppia possa funzionare e che la bimba non risenta di questa situazione, penso che sia l'unica cosa a cui pensare, oltre a stare vicina a bimba e mamma, anche perchè ormai se danno doveva esserci c'è già stato....


lui mi sembra un brav'uomo (certo non posso metter la mano sul fuoco per ciò che concerne il suo opportunismo), io credo che la coppia non funzionerà ... per il resto sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## Old fun (31 Ottobre 2007)

*spero tanto*



SarahM. ha detto:


> lui mi sembra un brav'uomo (certo non posso metter la mano sul fuoco per ciò che concerne il suo opportunismo), io credo che la coppia non funzionerà ... per il resto sono d'accordo con te.


 
 che ne abbiano parlato prima di farlo, quanto all'opportunismo + che singolo qui lo vedo molto di coppia


----------



## Old SarahM. (31 Ottobre 2007)

fun ha detto:


> che ne abbiano parlato prima di farlo, quanto all'opportunismo + che singolo qui lo vedo molto di coppia


certo sono d'accordo, si è opportunisti nei riguardi di qualsiasi profitto, non solo economico! qui potremmo aprire una lunga digressione su cosa sia in fondo l'amore ... ma lassam perd.


----------



## Old Otella82 (2 Novembre 2007)

Ho un'amica che ha fatto la stessa cosa, ma sua figlia ha 5 anni e il nuovo compagno si è trasferito in casa armi e bagagli dopo 1 mese. l'avrei strozzata.
ora non mi rivolge più la parola perchè le ho detto quello che penso, ma non mi pento di averlo fatto.
é bellissimo che qualcuno dopo aver sofferto per la separazione sia pronto ad innamorarsi di nuovo e a ricominciare la storia con un nuovo compagno, ma coinvolgere i figli da subito inserendo il partner nel preesistente nucleo familiare resta sbagliato secondo me...è una cosa che destabilizza, confonde, e va pensata bene, almeno bisogna essere certi che l'innamoramento si sia trasformato in qualcosa di più solido.


----------



## Mari' (2 Novembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Ho un'amica che ha fatto la stessa cosa, ma sua figlia ha 5 anni e il nuovo compagno si è trasferito in casa armi e bagagli dopo 1 mese. l'avrei strozzata.
> ora non mi rivolge più la parola perchè le ho detto quello che penso, ma non mi pento di averlo fatto.
> é bellissimo che qualcuno dopo aver sofferto per la separazione sia pronto ad innamorarsi di nuovo e a ricominciare la storia con un nuovo compagno, ma coinvolgere i figli da subito inserendo il partner nel preesistente nucleo familiare resta sbagliato secondo me...è una cosa che destabilizza, confonde, e va pensata bene, almeno bisogna essere certi che l'innamoramento si sia trasformato in qualcosa di più solido.


E sai perche'? ... hanno le mutande con la data di scadenza


----------



## Bruja (2 Novembre 2007)

*Sarah*



SarahM. ha detto:


> è più serena? sembra più serena, ma non credo lo sia ... sta tagliando i ponti con amici e parentado tutto (anche sorelle, fratelli, genitori)... persone con le quali era in simbiosi, da cui dipendeva affettvamente (in questo era esagerata prima) ...


E' normale, lei sa bene che ha velocizzato i tempi a suo uso e consumo senza valutare "i tempi" della figlia.... quindi in ogni persona sa di vedere il silenzioso rimprovero della sua avventatezza e taglia i  ponti..... si isola per non doversi specciare nella riprtovazione altrui che lungi dall'essere moralista è solo prudente e protettiva verso la figlia.... cosa che lei ha ignorato!  Tutto sommato mi fa specie che anche il "romeo" prestigioso abbia accettato di vivere in casa con lei dopo solo 5 mesi?  
Mah....
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (2 Novembre 2007)

*Feddy*

Dalle mie parti invece si dice che ha appeso il cappello..... e questo anche se è una degnissima persona...!!!
Credo abbia ragione Chen, molto donna (isterodipendente) e poco mamma.... speriamo che un giorno non debba renderne conto alla figlia! Anche se giovane, la memoria non le farà difetto... 
Bruja


----------



## MariLea (2 Novembre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> la casa è di proprietà della mia amica, tra l'altro molto ricca. lui non ha figli, ha 48 anni, lei 36.


Tra i separati, chi ha la casa di proprietà è molto ambito,
dico sul serio,non è una battuta,
con l'impoverimento economico che la separazione comporta... a molti non pare vero trovare una sistemazione...
Un tizio chiese alla mia amica se la casa era sua a prima uscita  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e lei subito: è di mia proprietà, perchè vuoi venire ad abitare da me?


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Tra i separati, chi ha la casa di proprietà è molto ambito,
> dico sul serio,non è una battuta,
> con l'impoverimento economico che la separazione comporta... a molti non pare vero trovare una sistemazione...
> Un tizio chiese alla mia amica se la casa era sua a prima uscita
> ...


Segnato...lo metterò nel curriculum!!


----------



## MariLea (3 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Segnato...lo metterò nel curriculum!!


se vuoi aiuto per un CV di sicuro effetto, ti faccio aiutare dalla mia amica che è una vera esperta  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  non sarà per caso che è single da 14 anni


----------



## Bruja (3 Novembre 2007)

*mailea*



mailea ha detto:


> se vuoi aiuto per un CV di sicuro effetto, ti faccio aiutare dalla mia amica che è una vera esperta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Davvero, ridiamoci su ma non sai quanto sia diffuso questo problema, e spesso certe "voglie" di trovare da accasarsi vengono contrabbandate per grandi amori....!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------

